# 'buddy' list?



## bonj2 (7 Sep 2007)

What consequences does adding someone to your 'buddy' list have?
I've added BentMikey to my 'buddy' list, can it be arranged so that whenever he logs on it will say 'bonj is your buddy' ?  in big letters at the top of the screen?!


----------



## bonj2 (8 Jun 2009)

> I'll be your friend if you want.



cheers 
but what would please me equally greatly is if it could be arranged so that dellzeqq would always have 'your buddies: bonj' printed across the top of every page he refreshes, and for him to have no choice in the matter 
do you think you could sort that out? only a few lines of php.


----------

